# Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!



## The Driver (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Dies soll der Thread für die echten Angler unter uns werden: der ultimative Winter-Angel Thread.

Hier kann alles rein was im Winter noch gefangen wird, und auch schöne Bilder von winterlichen Gewässern...

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Diesen Samstag war ich draussen um das (relativ) schöne Wetter zu nutzen. Von 11.00-16.00 Uhr hab ich den Naturgewalten getrotzt, mit 6 Schichten Kleidung an!

Ich bin zu meinem Hausfluss der Schwalm gefahren. Zielfisch: Döbel! Köder Käse am Stück und Geheimtipp: 2 Scheibletten in der Hand erwärmen und mit ein wenig Futter
zu einem schönen Teig kneten. Erster Spot: 3 Pfd. Brasse auf nen dicken Würfel Käse.
Zweiter Spot: gleich nach 10 min. mein grösster Döbel nach 25 Jahren Angellaufbahn: ca 60 cm und 4 Pfd. richtig fett. Hier das Pic:







Danach gabs noch 3 stramme Döbel. Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Winter-Angeltag...

Hier noch der zweite Spot, musste direkt in dem Kehrwasser keine 2 meter vor den füssen angeln... ruhe ist da oberstes gebot...






so und nun seid ihr an der reihe! ich will hier schöne berichte übers Döbelangeln, Quappenfischen und Eisangeln lesen, alles rein was Flossen hat und jetzt noch beisst!


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hi The Driver,
Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Döbel und dem schönen Gewässer 
Der Thread ist eine schöne Idee. Bin auch leidenschaftlicher Winterangler. Hab in den letzten Wochen einige gute Zandernächte gehabt. Werds am Samstag mit heinzrch mal gezielt auf die etwas besseren Zander versuchen. 
Zum Quappenangeln war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht ernsthaft unterwegs, bei so mildem Wetter ohne Niederschlag errechne ich mir keine großen Chancen. 

P.S. hübsche Rute #6
P.P.S. Die Bilder sind fast ein wenig groß geraten


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo|wavey:  und Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese tolle Bilder !!!!!!!#6 

Da steigt in mir wieder die Lust,meine Fliegenrute zu schnappen ,um bei mir am Neckar wunderschöne Winter-Döbel zu streamern!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 #6 


Petri Matze


----------



## Buster (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

ein dickes Petri zum wunderschönen Döbel #r  - aber kannst Du nicht bitte die Bilder auf ein erträgliches Ma0 verkleinern - dieses horizontale gescrolle um Text zu lesen ist echt nervig und jeder User mit ISDN- oder Modemzugang wird Dir für die kürzeren Ladezeiten danken


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

sehen gut aus die pics ! :m
mir ist das alles noch so warm .... Wintertrolling über -10 Grad zählt alles noch nicht ... 
aber wird bestimmt ein schöner Thread - werde dann zu gegebener Zeit ein paar pics beisteuern ...


----------



## The Driver (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

ok, jetzt sind die bilder kleiner....


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Super Danke fürs verkleinern und für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## The Driver (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

na da merk ich doch schon deutlich an der mangelnden Beteiligung, dass auch hier die echten Hardcore Angler eher dünne vertreten sind! ;-) 
Sitzt ihr alle schon hinterm Kamin und pupst den sessel voll! Was iss los? raus ans wasser und fische fangen!!! ich will hier bilder von dicken winter-Barben und feiste Döbel sehen.... Huchen... Dorsche.... Quappen.....Hecht.....diverse Plattfische.... Alles typische Winterfische, ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen dass ihr euch schon wie die Aale in eure Löcher verzogen habt und 5 Monate in Winterstarre verfallt!!!!


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*



The Driver schrieb:


> na da merk ich doch schon deutlich an der mangelnden Beteiligung, dass auch hier die echten Hardcore Angler eher dünne vertreten sind! ;-)
> Sitzt ihr alle schon hinterm Kamin und pupst den sessel voll!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Naja, angesichts der Temperaturen (Luft und Wasser) kann man momentan ja wohl kaum von "Winterangeln"  sprechen))

Wobei das sicher noch interessant wird, was die Wetter/Temperaturkapriolen für Auswirkungen auf das Angeln im (sofern er den kommt) "richtigen Winter" haben werden....


----------



## The Driver (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

ich denke mal wir bekommen so wie in den letzten beiden wintern auch wieder erst im februar / März eine richtige frostperiode. dann frieren hoffentlich wieder seen zu und ich kann endlich wieder mal mit nem mini zocker auf barsch gehen... 
stimmt schon: echtes winterwetter haben wir noch nicht... aber ich glaub genau deswegen hats am wochenende so gut gebissen....leute raus ans Wasser... sparsam füttern mit deftigen sachen wie käse und frühstücksfleisch... dicke döbel sind echte sportfische, unsere an der schwalm springen sogar im drill wie forellen und haben zudem noch tricks drauf wie alte karpfen, von wegen in die binsen flüchten usw. ... eine echt spannende sache!


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Wenns so weiter geht bekommen wir hier vielleicht bald Schwarzbarsche, das wärs doch!
(Man muss immer das Positive sehn....)


----------



## The Driver (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

naja, wenns so weitergeht (bei uns sinds grad 15°C) dann läuft der aal bald wieder ;-)


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Ich biete gerade 17 Grad im Schatten, die Sonne scheint aber auch im Moment. Ich sitze im T-Shirt am Rechner.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Wenns so weiter geht kann ich mir das Winterangeln mit Glühwein u Kohle-Grill,wie wirs jedes Jahr am Wasser machen, abschminken!!!!!!!!!!!!:c :c :c 

Werde bei der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung Nilbarsch-Besatz beantragen!!!!!!#v #v #v |laola:


----------



## The Driver (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

wartets ab, der winter kommt noch, hat sich halt alles nur um 1-2 monate verschoben mit den jahreszeiten. ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern dass wir im märz noch dick zugefrorene seen hier hatten!
(17 Grad sind allerdings ziemlich heftig, dass ist ja mehr als dieses jahr im Mai!!!)


----------



## The Driver (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

muß wohl meinen thread hier selbst am leben halten ;-) 

leute, der wetterbericht  verheißt gutes fürs wochenende! ab und an sonne und trocken.... dann gehts wieder an den fluss auf dicke winterdöbel! fleischwurst und käse liegen schon im kofferraum... ich werde dann berichten!!


----------



## NorbertF (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Nix da, am Wochenende wird 16 Stunden Zander gufiert


----------



## The Driver (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

dann will ich aber ein paar schöne bilder von hier in diesem thread sehen Norbert!


----------



## maesox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Jeppa und ich steig meinen Hecht-Weibern hinterher...aber sowas von!!!!  #v 

Ich meine,Winterangeln nenn ich das noch nicht|rolleyes ...aber sollte was ordentl.am Wochenende dabei rausspringen folgen BILDER!!!...

PETRI MATZE


                          #:


----------



## vertikal (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*



The Driver schrieb:


> na da merk ich doch schon deutlich an der mangelnden Beteiligung, dass auch hier die echten Hardcore Angler eher dünne vertreten sind! ;-)




Wundert dich das wirklich?
Bei den warmen Temperaturen sitzen die Winter-Hardcorangler zu Hause und hoffen auf Minusgrade.

Und noch was: Was machste eigentlich bei wirklich kaltem Wetter, wenn du jetzt schon 6 Schichten Bekleidung auffährst? 
Da kriegt ja unsereiner 'ne Hitzeallergie!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

War gestern Abend mal draussen und habs in der Abenddämmerung mit Köfi auf Hecht/Zander/Quappe probiert... mir ist nicht mal ein Ästchen in die Schnur getrieben... 

Bei uns fehlen derzeit gut 30cm Wasser im Fluss, bei einer Gesamttiefe von ca. 1,20m ist das schon derb... 

Am WE solls aber ja kälter werden, da werd ich mal schwerstens angreifen... 

P.S.
War gestern mit Jeans + Pulli draussen... war überhaupt nicht kalt.. da sind klare Sommernächte oft kälter


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Habe mich jetzt für den Winter ausgerüstet...hoffe nur, dass es mir auch Spaß machen wird. 

War letztes Jahr mal am Rhein, da war am Rand das *Wasser*  gefroren:

DAS WAR GEIL ! KEINE MENSCHENSEELE...man musste nur erstmal über den Eisrand kommen...spiegelglatt..


----------



## hecht 1 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> ...da war am Rand das Eis gefroren:
> 
> ..



Nei hör auf!!!
Das Eis war gefroren???????
So ein Eis will ich auch mal sehen:m


----------



## The Driver (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

morgen, leute, morgen wirds was geben.... hab eben 2 stellen vorgefüttert!!! und morgen werden döbel gefangen! döbel!!!!

zur kleidung: die temperaturen sind zwar im moment viel zu hoch, aber was mir immer zu schaffen macht, grad im moment ist einfach der wind! hier sind sturmböen am wüten! ich hoffe morgen ists besser. wind find ich zum ko.....

petri heil allen, die morgen trotz sauwetter ans wasser gehen....


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*



hecht 1 schrieb:


> Nei hör auf!!!
> Das Eis war gefroren???????
> So ein Eis will ich auch mal sehen:m



lol, jetzt wo ich es les, könnt ich mir ein Brett vor den Kopf knallen #q#q:m



Hmm, also ich darf am Wochenende meinen Vater einweisen.....................(nicht ins Altersheim, noch nicht , in die Kunst des Angelns  ).

Hat am letzten Freitag den Schein gemacht und morgen geht es los.
Da dürfte ich wohl nicht so viel zum Angeln kommen :c:c
Aber wenn er was fängt, freut es mich um so mehr.


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Na dann viel Spaß.

Und nicht gleich alle Tricks verraten er soll ja in 3Jahren auch noch welche kennen lernen.


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Schimpft doch nicht auf die Sesselpupser!
Soll doch schön ruhig im Winter am Wasser sein und kein Folksauflauf!
Ich geh Samstag Abend auch los, mal schauen was die Zander machen.
Der blöde Vollmond ist dann auch wieder zum größten Teil verschwunden, dann braucht man wieder ne Kopflampe.
Hier stürmt es gerade ganz gut, hab erstmal einige Sachen von der Terrasse entfernt, man weis ja nie.
Ich hoffe morgen ist nicht so ein Wind.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Naja, heute ist es schon was Kälter als die letzten Tage...
Der Dauerregen nervt nur. Bin aber mal gespannt was hier noch so gepostet wird...!


----------



## donlotis (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo Winter-Spezies,

ich angel auch regelmäßig im Winter auf Raubfisch. Der limitierende Faktor bei mir sind meistens die kalten Füße nach 3-4 Stunden, insbesondere beim Bootsangeln (Ruderboot). Ich weiß, rudern hält warm, aber ich kann ja nicht 4 Stunden am Stück rudern (es grüßt der Gegenwind!).
Wie haltet ihr Eure Füße warm? Gute Handschuhe habe ich, die Finger kann man auch an der Petroleumlampe aufwärmen, bei den Füßen wird's schon da schwieriger. Ich dachte da vor allem an spezielle Strümpfe etc.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Gegenwind beim Rudern erhöht die Kondition, hab  ich mir mal sagen lassen.:q 
Leg Dir doch nen Schamottstein unter die Füße.
Beim Ansitz oder Bootsangeln müsste das doch gehen.:q


----------



## The Driver (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

So liebe Winter-Angel-Gemeinde:

schonmal vorab: die Döbel meinten es heut sehr gut mit mir: 6 Fische, die 3 größten so um die 3-4 Pfund, dann noch ne schöne Brasse von gut 4 Pfund.... Bilder folgen Montag... Wetter war ganz gut, der wind war weg aber es schauerte ein wenig (aber wozu hat man nen Schirm...)

Hab nen kleinen Vergleichstest gemacht heut ob Käse oder Frühstücksfleisch fängiger ist an unserer Schwalm: zum schluss stands 5:2 für Käse... ich denke eindeutiger konnte es nicht sein... hatte immer 2 ruten nah nebeneinander liegen...

Pics und ein Rezept für einen extrem fängigen Käse-Teig kommen dann Montag!


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Moin!
Ich darf leider erst Morgen angeln.
Hab aber Montag Urlaub und kann dann auch länger weg bleiben.
Ich möchte mal Zander fangen, wie man Rotaugen fängt!
Ich weis, ist ne schöne Wunschvorstellung.
Aber hat was!


----------



## interloper (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

War gestern am Rhein Feedern.

Resultat:
2 Rotaugen
2 mini Rapfen
1 Brasse
3 Barben alle 45 cm

Ich hatte steif gefrorene Fingen und konnte die Fische leider nicht festhalten....Alle ins wasser gerutscht.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## xystus (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

so, gestern hatte es bei mir den ersten schnee. die alternative mit der freundin daheim eingemummelt auf der couch zu sitzen, tee zu trinken und romantische filme zu schauen war einfach  verlockend.:l
allerdings lag da noch meine neue spinnrute mit neuer rolle und neuer schnur in der garage. 
hmmm.....;+
im leben muß ein mann einfach entscheidungen treffen, und mal ehrlich, wie hättet ihr euch da entschieden?
sicher genau so wie ich. das ergebniss war leider kein zander, auf den ich gehofft hatte, sondern eine kleine brasse, die meinen gummifisch wohl zu spät erkannt hat und sich über ein neues piercing in der flanke erfreuen durfte. hab sie mal ganz schnell wieder befreit und zurückgesetzt. 
das verständniss meiner freundin über meine entscheidung war wie erwartet|gr::r:r#d:r:r|gr:
na ja, jetzt weiß ich, daß nudelhölzer nicht nur zum plätzchen backen benutzt werden können.
denke ich werde heute noch einen versuch wagen, adrenalinchunky der ich bin. männer müssen ebend männersachen tun, basta. mal schaun, was geht.

grüße Karsten


----------



## interloper (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hmm.... Nächtestes Wochenende soll es kalt werden...

Ich glaub da versuche ich es mal im Gernsheimer Hafen auf fette Winterbarsche!

Leider hab ich mir noch keine feine Spinnrute zugelegt also muss die Winkelpicker wieder herhalten.

MfG Marcel


----------



## arno (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Ich war angeln, bei Plus 4 Grad.
Also wars schon leicht kribbelig an den Fingern.
Was meint Ihr was ich mit Köfi gefangen habe?

Nen Aal von 76 cm.
Jetzt noch hier um diese Jahreszeit nen Aal, bald können wir Palmen pflanzen!


----------



## MissSalmonida (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

hallo, 

man hier ist es ja mal regelrecht gemischt.....

sagt mal wie könnt ihr denn von winter-angeln reden. nennt ihr das vielleicht einen winter??? **lach**

also, hier in bremen spielt uns anglern das wetter einen bösen streich, währendt wir letztes jahr um diese zeit traumtemperaturen für hecht und co hatten , kommt dieses jahr gar nichts rum. es gab keinen richtigen blankaal zug und auch jetzt vermissen wir unsere fische.......


wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?????


----------



## arno (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Tja, wenn jetzt noch Aale ziehen, dann dauerts wohl noch mit dem Winter.


----------



## EMZET (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Ich hatte am Samstag mein Glück am Rhein versucht. Bis auf die kleinen Unannehmlichkeiten das es regnete, mit rund 6 Grad schon etwas kühl war und mein größter Fisch stolze 15cm maß, war es echt spitze


----------



## Flosse (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Gestern 10.12.

Revier: Maasplassen/Roermond/Zuidplass

Hatte das Gefühl das die richtig Hunger hatten,
Der Wind war nicht sonderlich stark, vielleicht war dies mit ein Grund warm es besser lief. |supergri 

2 Brassen und ansonsten alle 4-5min ein Rotaugenbiss die Größen waren dabei recht unterschiedlich, von 8cm bis 25cm Plötzen.

Ansonsten hatte ich noch ein Rute mit Tauwurm aus liegen, das Resultat waren 2 Bisse, etwas Schnur genommen und wieder los gelassen "leider" #c 

Jedenfalls muss ich sagen das es auf kein Fall langweilig war, und bei der Kälte ist es auch von Vorteil sich etwas zu bewegen, ein netter Angeltag.


----------



## The Driver (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo Kollegen,

hier die versprochenen Bilder meiner Tour am Samstag...


Hier der erste Spot...






dort gabs nen schönen Dickkopf von ca. 4 Pfd. ...






Hier nochmal das gleiche Tierchen... (mit Selbstauslöser einen Fisch zu präsentieren der lebt ist ganz schön schwierig...)





Insgesamt wechselte ich an dem Tag 6x den platz, aber beim döbelangeln isses nunmal oft so dass man max. 2 fische an einem platz fängt, dann kann man den spot vergessen.
hier eine weitere schöne stelle:





da ging doch tatsächlich neben 2 weiteren döbeln diese echt fette brasse auf den scheibletten-Teig (so um die 4 Pfd.):





hier noch 2 weitere döbel...









alles in allem ein netter tag (bis auf die regenschauern)
Endergebniss: 6 Döbel bis 4 Pfd. und nen Brassen von 4 Pfd.
5 dieser 7 fische fing ich auf meinen Scheibletten-Käse-Teig... hier das Rezept:
2-3 Scheibletten in der Hand zerkneten, ein wenig Paniermehl hinzu damits nicht mehr klebt)
ein echter Top Köder, riesen vorteil zu käsewürfeln: der anhieb kommt fast immer durch und man ist flexibel was ködergröße und form betrifft...


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Moin Jungens#h #h #h ,

Nix wars am Wochenende mit meinem Großen Hecht:c |rolleyes !!

Erwischte nur fünf Hechte bis gerade mal 60cm.

Vor meinen Füßen raubten aber mind. vier Hechte  den Weißfischen an der Oberfläche nach!!! Manchmal trieben sie im Fressrausch ihre knappen100cm KOMPLETT aus dem Wasser!!!!

Leute,nächstes Wochenende,wenns Wetter so bleibt steh ich wieder mit Spinnrute und POPPER am See...............................
und das im DEZEMBER!!!!!!!

Petri Matze


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo,

Am Freitag Nachmittag war ich mit der Spinnrute am
"alten Kanal" unterwegs. Das Wasser ist schon relativ klar
und nicht tief. Ich konnte viele Hechte 
stehen sehen und hab ihnen meine Wobbler zig mal
vor der Nase rumgeführt... - Nichts - kein Biss!!! 

Am Sonntag vormittag war ich mit meinem Sohn an nem
Vereinsweiher. Köder : Wurm, Teig, Kartoffeln.
Ebenfalls ohne einen Zupfer!!! 

...Kann also nur besser werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## xystus (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

so, ich war heute nach der arbeit auch noch mal am see.
die temperaturen waren aushaltbar, hatte mich extra dick eingemummelt. mit meiner neuen spinnrute und gummifisch bewaffnet gings gegen 16.10 uhr los. kurz vor 17.00 uhr wars schon so dunkel das ich meine gelbe geflochtene nicht mehr erkennen konnte. ich machte noch ein paar halbherzige würfe und zupfte den gummifisch langsam richtung ufer. plötzlich ein kaum spürbarer ruck in der rutenspitze. anschlag gesetzt, und ....

ein wunderschöner ast mit 2 gabelungen, na prima! direkt vor wut wieder rausgeschleudert und erneut ein ruck in der rute. anschlag, und ein kleiner zander kam (unfreiwillig) ans ufer.
leider nur 40 cm, aber hey, es war tatsächlich mein erster zander und dann noch mit gufi, wo ich das ganze jahr zanderansitz gemacht habe. 
ein schöner tag!


----------



## Keeven123 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo,

stehen die Döbel zu der Jahreszeit ganz am grund? fängt ihr sie auf grund? |kopfkrat 


gruß Micha


----------



## The Driver (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

ja, im Winter stehen die Döbel eher am Grund. Allgemein halten sich die Fische tiefer im Gewässer auf wenn die Temperaturen fallen...


----------



## Hawk321 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Ich war am Weidachsee vor 2 Wochen bei Immenstadt zum Hechte spinnen. Am Tag vorher "verlor" ich bei'm Angelhändler 75,-€ für Angelköder... Direkt nach dem 6 Wurf verabschiedete sich mein neuer Spinner. 
Gummifisch drauf gemacht und zack einen schönen Hecht von knapp 46cm. Hab das Fischgetier wieder freigelassen. Aber hier ist heute Arschkalt lt. Thermometer -1°C.

Kann es sein, das hier relativ wenig Angler sind im Raum Allgäu?


----------



## The Driver (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

nach den weihnachtsfeiertagen will ich aber hier mal ein paar neue beiträge sehen leute!!! man kann ja fast meinen dass sich in diesem riesen forum nur schön-wetter angler tummeln!!!!!

also ran ans wasser und ruten rein... die meisten vereine machen doch zum jahresende nochmal ein abschlusstreffen am wasser.... seht mal zu dass ihr da nicht nur glühwein kippt, sondern auch mal ne rute mit köfi nebenbei ins wasser hängt... ;-)


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Bei uns geht leider nix mehr is alles zugefrohren.

Hoffe aber das bald der Frühling kommt.


----------



## The Driver (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

war heut 2 stunden bei eisiger kälte auf hechtjagd...
stand bei minus 2 grad im eisigen wasser,, resultat: nix.... nicht mal ein biss....
morgen gehts weiter.... altbewährt mit scheibletten-teig auf dicke winter-döbel...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Heute Morgen:
http://img126.*ih.us/img126/1148/frozenrodsgn9.jpg

Gefangen hab ich nix, dafür war mein Auto von innen angefroren - langsam wirds wohl doch Winter hier unten


----------



## donlotis (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Hallo, hier in Köln hatten wir heute 12 Grad +, dazu schönstes Sonnenwetter. Von wegen Winter... |uhoh:.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Moin.
Ich war Heute an der Ems angeln und habe in den Abendstunden doch glatt Raureif gesehen.
Kommt jetzt wohl doch noch der Winter?


----------



## MetalMen (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte dieser Thread doch mal wieder zum leben erweckt werden.
Ich war heute 2 Stunden auf Winterdöbeljagd und hab immerhin bei Hochwasser auch 2 Fische Ende 40cm erwischt.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!!!!!


----------



## carstensüssau (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Thread für Winter-Angel-Spezis!!!*

Uii war jetzt am 13.02.2010 am Forellensee Schenefeld (Hamburg) wir waren zu 2 da und haben 56 Forellen gefangen alle auf Zocker! Eisangeln auf dem See ist ja sehr gut kann ich nur empfehlen! Wer aus der Ecke (Hamburg) kommt sollte einen Abstecher Zum Forellensee Schenefeld machen!
Kann ich nur empfehlen!
mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Carsten


----------

